# Man dies from snake bite



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

> *Police investigate Eastwood sudden death*
> 
> Posted on 29th June 2011 16:03
> Police are investigating the sudden death of a man in Eastwood this afternoon.
> ...



Nottinghamshire Police – Police investigate Eastwood sudden death


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Such a sad loss, a great man and a great knowledge with animals, a natural at what he did. My condolences to his family. The whole reptile community has lost a great figure, I personally am gutted. May he rest in peace. 

Mike :'(


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

My heart doesn't want to believe what my head is telling me...


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

snakedude said:


> Such a sad loss, a great man and a great knowledge with animals, a natural at what he did. My condolences to his family. The whole reptile community has lost a great figure, I personally am gutted. May he rest in peace.
> 
> Mike :'(


Who was it if i may ask?
Such a shame.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Please, out of respect for his family and friends, refrain from discussing this until such time as his family decide to make it public. Mods, please lock and remove this thread


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

removed


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

removed...thanks


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

stuartdouglas said:


> Thanks! did you not read the abpove post asking for respect for his family's privacy?


He's removed the name Stu, but it's still in your reply mate....


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

MagicSqueak said:


> He's removed the name Stu, but it's still in your reply mate....


sorted


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

its on BBC news so it is already public knowledge


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Stuart it's already public mate.

Took about 2 minutes to become the most popular story.

Big shame.

BBC News - Snake sanctuary owner dies from cobra bite


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Regardless, please have some respect, nothing has officially been released, it's remains speculative by the news and the family should be entitled to some degree of privacy...........put yourself in their shoes, would you want every man and his dog discussing it on forums?


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

typical mirror Snake breeder dead after being bitten by one of his own snakes - mirror.co.uk


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG!! It was only 2 days ago that i was reading up and browsing the king cobra sanctuary website! Jesus!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

i know its sh*t its always one of the good ones doing something good like today and steve irwin etc never one of the idiots that keeps dwa with no licence no expirience etc


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I shall lock this for now as a mark of respect.
Maybe when it is fit for discussion we can open it again.
Thanks


----------

